# Assassin's Creed-Film: Wir waren am Set der Spiele-Verfilmung!



## Lukas Schmid (12. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Assassin's Creed-Film: Wir waren am Set der Spiele-Verfilmung!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Assassin's Creed-Film: Wir waren am Set der Spiele-Verfilmung!


----------



## haep2 (12. Mai 2016)

Die erste gute Spieleverfilmung?

Darüber kann man sich streiten, für mich war Prince of Persia eine extrem gute Verfilmung!
Umso besser stehen die Chancen für Assassin's Creed - beide Spiele stammen aus gleichem Haus, haben ähnliches Gameplay und Setting.

Was man bisher zu sehen bekam sieht vielversprechend aus - hoffentlich wird der Twist aus Vergangenheit und Zukunft hier besser aufgelöst als es in den späteren AC Spielen der Fall war.


----------



## Shotay3 (12. Mai 2016)

Ob es ein guter Film wird weiß man eh erst wenn er raus is..... so viel Geld aufgewendet wird, so bombastisch manche Szenen gemacht sein mögen, im Endeffekt (klingt übertrieben, ist aber so) hängt alles beim Editor. 

Du kannst die besten Szenen haben, und trotzdem den Film scheisse schneiden/erzählen. Ebenso kann man mittelmäßige Szenen haben, und gigantisches durch den Schnitt rausholen. De Facto.... abwarten und Tee trinken. Von einem Set Besuch, bis auf die aufregenden Sachen wie Stunts die es zu sehen gibt, kann man überhaupt keinen Schluss ziehen.


----------



## JaaaY (12. Mai 2016)

Ich habe mir den Trailer vor kurzem angesehen und fand ihn ganz gut. Trotzdem bin ich beim Lesen dieses Artikels ein wenig skeptisch geworden, hauptsächlich wegen dieser Passage:
"Nur Sekunden später fahren massenweise Autos mit schwer bewaffneten Männern vor dem Haus auf, das ikonische Kreuz des Templerordens schmückt ihre Wägen und ihre Kleidung. "

Wenn ich richtig verstanden habe ist sind die Templer bei AC ein Geheimorden und daher wäre es von großem Nachteil wenn diese praktisch "herausposaunen" würden, wer sie in Wirklichkeit sind. Ich hoffe das es nicht solche Logikfehler gibt bzw. deren Anzahl sich in Grenzen hält.
Bin trotzdem mal gespannt wie der Film im Nachhinein wird.


----------



## MrFob (12. Mai 2016)

Klingt fuer mich eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht. Zumindest die Beteiligten, die hier zu Wort kommen scheinen die richtige Einstellung zu haben. Viel zu oft wurde bisher versucht sich eng an die Spielehandlungen und Konzepte zu klammern. Ich denke, dass eine gute Verfilmung nur dann gelingen kann, wenn man eben die Lore und die Kernelemente der Spiele her nimmt und dann damit eine neue Handlung strickt, die auch wirklich auf einen 2 Stunden Film zugeschnitten ist.
Das scheint ja hier der Fall zu sein. Bildmaterial sieht bisher auch sehr ordentlich aus, ich denke man darf vorsichtig optimistisch sein. Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt.


----------



## Gemar (12. Mai 2016)

@PCGames: Die erste gute Spieleverfilmung?
Zur Erinnerung:
Dieser Platz ist seit 2010 schon vergeben!


----------



## Enisra (12. Mai 2016)

Och, Mortal Kombat war doch auch ganz okay 
die Frage ist eher persönlicher Natur und bei Filmen ist sowas auch weiter akzeptiert als bei Spielen, wann etwas nur okay ist und wann gut


----------



## SGDrDeath (12. Mai 2016)

Schöner Artikel, aber mal eine Frage: Besitzt das CMS keine Rechtschreibprüfung? 

Neben einem inhaltlichen Fehler (Nachname Regisseur mit dem einer Darstellerin verwechselt) gibt's diverse Rechtschreibfehler im Artikel, die meist auf Tippfehlern beruhen, und die eine Rechtschreibprüfung eigentlich aufzeigen müsste bevor man den Artikel online stellt.


----------



## Anevay (12. Mai 2016)

Hmmm...ich bin skeptisch, aber gespannt. Das werde ich mir auf jeden Fall anschauen. Hoffentlich geht das nicht nach hinten los, wäre schade.


----------



## lars9401 (12. Mai 2016)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Schöner Artikel, aber mal eine Frage: Besitzt das CMS keine Rechtschreibprüfung?
> 
> Neben einem inhaltlichen Fehler (Nachname Regisseur mit dem einer Darstellerin verwechselt) gibt's diverse Rechtschreibfehler im Artikel, die meist auf Tippfehlern beruhen, und die eine Rechtschreibprüfung eigentlich aufzeigen müsste bevor man den Artikel online stellt.



Das frage ich mich nicht nur jetzt gerade wieder, sondern auch bei jeder neuen Heftausgabe.


----------



## GalaxyRadio (12. Mai 2016)

Die Spielserie interessiert mich überhaupt nicht mehr seit Teil 2, welches mich bereits anfing mehr als zu nerven, der Film jedoch, könnte interessant werden.


----------



## Lukas Schmid (13. Mai 2016)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Schöner Artikel, aber mal eine Frage: Besitzt das CMS keine Rechtschreibprüfung?
> 
> Neben einem inhaltlichen Fehler (Nachname Regisseur mit dem einer Darstellerin verwechselt) gibt's diverse Rechtschreibfehler im Artikel, die meist auf Tippfehlern beruhen, und die eine Rechtschreibprüfung eigentlich aufzeigen müsste bevor man den Artikel online stellt.



Du hast vollkommen Recht mit deiner Kritik; ich habe aus Versehen den nicht durchunser Lektorat redigierten Text online gestellt - der Fehler geht also auf meine Kappe.

Hab jetzt den verbesserten Artikel hochgeladen.

Danke für deinen Hinweis!

LG Lukas


----------



## SGDrDeath (13. Mai 2016)

LukasSchmid schrieb:


> Du hast vollkommen Recht mit deiner Kritik; ich habe aus Versehen den nicht durchunser Lektorat redigierten Text online gestellt - der Fehler geht also auf meine Kappe.
> 
> Hab jetzt den verbesserten Artikel hochgeladen.
> 
> ...


Der Fehler mit dem Regisseurnamen ist aber immer noch drin 
Unter der Überschrift *Das Spiel mit den Grauzonen*, dritter Satz: Regisseur Justin Labed ergänzt:. Da war wohl noch der Kopf bei der hübschen Dame aus dem vorherigen Satz


----------



## Rachlust (14. Mai 2016)

Silent Hill und Hitman haben gezeigt das eine Verfilmung hervorragend funktionieren kann.

Und nun sind wir bei dem Wort kann. Bei Assassins Creed sieht alles schon sehr gut aus was man zu sehen bekommt. Was ich nur befürchte das die Handlung die man eigentlich sehen will zu kurz kommt. Ich tippe stark darauf das der Film sich sehr an Abstergo festbeißen wird und die Charaktäre mehr erläutern möchte zu gunsten von Teil 2,3,5,7 (Und mir braucht keienr kommen das sowas noch nicht geplant ist  ). Das was man aber wie bei den Spielen sehen will nämlich nur den Assassinen kann ich mir vorstellen wird stark zusammengestaucht zu gunsten der Gegenwart Handlung. Evtl. immer nur kleine Actionfetzen wie bei Sucker Punch (Bitte keine Diskusionen über den Film ich weiß das er scheiße ist ^^).

Sollten sie es schaffen BEIDE Handlungstränge voll auszuleben bei einem 90 bis 120min Film dann haben die meinen vollen Respekt. Aber ich zweifle daran da im Trailer verdächtig viel Gegenwart Handlung enthalten ist. Also kommen die Assassinen mit einer anständigen Handlung zu kurz.
Ist aber nur eine Vermutung aufgrund des Trailers verglichen mit einer Laufzeit von einem Film. Denn auch bei den Assassinen müssen wieder die Charaktäre eingeführt werden bzw ein Gegenspieler. Und das endet dann wieder in einer sehr plumpen Handlung da schon 50% wieder von der Gegenwart gefressen wurde.


----------



## lars9401 (16. Mai 2016)

Rachlust schrieb:


> [...] Das was man aber wie bei den Spielen sehen will nämlich nur den  Assassinen kann ich mir vorstellen wird stark zusammengestaucht zu  gunsten der Gegenwart Handlung. [...]



Viele Spieler, mich mit eingeschlossen, würden aber gern mal wieder was "Richtiges" außerhalb des Animus spielen. Ich fände es also gut, wenn man nicht nur Assassinen zeigt.


----------



## Rachlust (16. Mai 2016)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Viele Spieler, mich mit eingeschlossen, würden aber gern mal wieder was "Richtiges" außerhalb des Animus spielen. Ich fände es also gut, wenn man nicht nur Assassinen zeigt.



Aber erst in Teil 3 hatte man eine ernsthafte nebenstory außerhalb des animus. Davor war zwar auch immer etwas aber es war eher nur kleine Gespräche und zum Schluss kurz eine location. Wobei ich mir gerade nicht sicher bin ob ac3 das desmond Finale war.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Mai 2016)

Rachlust schrieb:


> Aber erst in Teil 3 hatte man eine ernsthafte nebenstory außerhalb des animus. Davor war zwar auch immer etwas aber es war eher nur kleine Gespräche und zum Schluss kurz eine location. Wobei ich mir gerade nicht sicher bin ob ac3 das desmond Finale war.


War es. Und gerade die vermehrten Desmond-Abschnitte dort waren die stärksten von allen seit AC1.

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Mai 2016)

http://www.gamestar.de/news/kino/3272586/assassins_creed.html

Interessant. Dem Gegenwarts-Handlungsstrang wird mehr Filmlaufzeit gewidmet als dem Ahnen-Part. Damit ist meine Neugier und Vorfreude nochmals gewachsen. Vielleicht überzeugt der Film dort wo die Spielreihe ab AC4 leider mehr und mehr versagt hat. 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Lukas Schmid (17. Mai 2016)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Der Fehler mit dem Regisseurnamen ist aber immer noch drin
> Unter der Überschrift *Das Spiel mit den Grauzonen*, dritter Satz: Regisseur Justin Labed ergänzt:. Da war wohl noch der Kopf bei der hübschen Dame aus dem vorherigen Satz



Jetzt aber 

Wäre doch langweilig, wenn ich alle Fehler auf einmal rausnehmen würde!


----------

